# Cops put squeeze on alleged python biter



## News Bot (Sep 3, 2011)

A SNAKE bite left the victim seriously hurt, but the injured party isn't whom you'd expect. 











*Published On:* 03-Sep-11 01:06 PM
*Source:* From correspondents in Sacramento via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2011)

omg, that poor snake! should get a shark to take a bite out of him :twisted: 
what an idiot!


----------



## mister3 (Sep 4, 2011)

that happened within 5 miles from my shop! over here they take animal cruelty VERY seriously. i'm sure he'll do some jail time for that idiotic move.


----------



## Defective (Sep 4, 2011)

if you looked 'Homer' up in the dictionary...there's a nice picture of him looking like this 





^^ Quiet fitting of the man that bit a pet python i think! *FACEPALM*


----------

